# Άγνωστες και ημιάγνωστες λέξεις από βιβλίο του Χουλιαρά



## AoratiMelani (Aug 30, 2013)

Όπως ανέφερα σε αυτό εδώ το ποστ, διάβασα πρόσφατα το βιβλίο "*Ζωή, την άλλη φορά*", του Νίκου Χουλιαρά (εκδ. Νεφέλη 1985, Δ΄έκδοση) όπου συνάντησα πολλές άγνωστες σε μένα λέξεις. Ορισμένες τις ήξερα σε παραπλήσια μορφή, άλλες τις κατάλαβα από τα συμφραζόμενα, άλλες τις βρήκα ψάχνοντας, μερικές έμειναν μυστήριο. Τις παραθέτω όλες εδώ, κι αν κάποιος ξέρει κάτι, ας το πει κι ας μην σιωπήσει για πάντα.

*Λέξεις που βρήκα *

*αΐλαντος*: Ailanthus altissima, αείλανθος, αΐλανθος, βρωμόδεντρο, βρωμοκαρυδιά. «Στον κήπο φύτεψαν μια καρυδιά, πεντέξη κερασιές κι έναν αΐλαντο.», «...κάτω απ’ τον αΐλαντο...».
*αχμάκης*: ανόητος, βλάκας. «Αυτός είναι αχμάκης! Δεν ξέρει από γυναίκες...», «Αλλά κι αυτός ο αχμάκης! Τι να πεις! Άμα ο άνθρωπος δεν είναι και λίγο ξεβγαλμένος...».
*βρίζα*: _Triticum spelta_, όλυρα, αγριοσίταρο, είδος σιτηρού συγγενικό με το σιτάρι. «Ο αέρας, που περνάει ανάμεσα απ’ τις βρίζες, γι’ αυτό ακούγεται και το φουρφούρισμα.», «Ούτε και τις βρίζες άκουγα...».
*γίκος*: γιούκος, αποθηκευτικός χώρος, μπόγος ή στοίβα με ρούχα ή σκεπάσματα. «...και κάτι γίκοι που έφταναν ως το ταβάι, όλο με φλοκάτες και με καραμελωτές.», «...εκεί που ήταν ο γίκος με τα ρούχα και με τα δώρα.».
*γκιούμι*: μεταλλικό κανάτι με μακρύ χερούλι. «Ποια κουβαλάει τώρα νερό με τα γκιούμια;».
*ιβάρι*: βιβάρι, διβάρι, ξύλινη ή καλαμένια περίφραξη σε λιμνοθάλασσα που χρησιμεύει ως ιχθυοτροφείο (προφανής η σημασία αλλά δεν είχε τύχει να συναντήσω ποτέ τον τύπο «ιβάρι» χωρίς β ή δ στην αρχή). «...στα ιβάρια κοιμόνταν. Στα σανιδένια τα παραπήγματα, που έβαζαν τα ψάρια, και στις καλύβες που ήταν κρυμμένες μέσα στα καλάμια, ζούσαν.».
*μαντζάτο*: καθιστικό στα παλιά ηπειρώτικα σπίτια. «...άνοιξε η πόρτα ... και μπήκε στο μαντζάτο η Φόνη.», «Μετά, ήταν που πίναμε το γάλα, στο μαντζάτο...».
*μαξούμι*: βρέφος, νήπιο. «...σα να ’μουν ο γιος μου ο Ευριπίδης, μαξούμι.», «...πήρε κι έκλαιγε σα να ’τανε μαξούμι...», «ο αδερφός μου ο Θεόφιλος αρρώστησε βαριά. Είχε ρέψει, το μαξούμι, απ’ τη διάρροια...».
*μούμμος*: Από το φόρουμ του μεταφυσικού: μούμος = τέρας, τελώνιο. Μάλλον κάτι σαν βρικόλακας. «...και είπα, πάει πεθαμένοι είναι, είπα, και θα ‘ναι τώρα, μέσα εκεί ο μούμμος και θα τους γυροφέρνει!» 
*μπατσαριά*: παραδοσιακή ηπειρώτικη χορτόπιτα. «Θα σου φτιάξω και μια μπατσαριά που σ’ αρέσει!».
*ντουϊνέκι*: ντουνέκι, ράτσα περιστεριού. «...περπάταγαν καμαρωτά [τα περιστέρια] ... κι ο Κώστας ο Μαϊδάτσης τους έριχνε κάτι τρίμματα και τα ‘’λεγε ντουϊνέκια.», «...να δουν τα περιστέρια. Θυμάσαι, Θεόφιλε, κάτι ντουϊνέκια που ’χα;».
*ξωπαρμένα*: αλλοπαρμένα, νεραϊδοπαρμένα. «...λόγια παράξενα και ξωπαρμένα.»
*πελόττα*: πελότα, μικρό μαξιλαράκι που βάζουν τις καρφίτσες οι μοδίστρες. «Ένα κοπάδι από καρφίτσες είχε πάνω της αυτή η πελόττα...».
*σκιωτικό*: ισκιωτικό, ξωτικό. «Με το φεγγάρι ήταν, είπε, κι έμοιαζε σα να ’ταν σκιωτικό.»
*τζινάω*: Τσιμπάω με βελόνα, τρυπάω. «...ακούμπησε το μούτρο μου στα γένια του που τζίναγαν...».
*τσίγκια*: τσίγκοι, λαμαρίνες (δεν είχε τύχει να το δω ποτέ σαν «τσίγκια», ήξερα μόνο τη μορφή τσίγκος – τσίγκοι). «...περπάταγα απάνω στα τσίγκια...», «...που είχαμε ένα υπόστεγο με τσίγκια...».
*Χάονες*: αρχαίο ελληνικό φύλο που εγκαταστάθηκε στην περιοχή της Ηπείρου. « ‘Οι χθο... οι χάονες οι χθόνιοι... οι χθο...’ ψιθύριζε.».

*Λέξεις που δεν βρήκα*

*ανεμοκαμμένος*: «Κατέβα κάτω, ανεμοκαμμένο!» Μάλλον κάτι σαν χαμένο, βλαμμένο, αλλοπαρμένο.
*άρπαγμα*: «Έλεγε πως ο γιος της ο Βησσαρίωνας είχε «άρπαγμα» από μικρός. Δεν θα τον σκότιζε ποτέ το νου του για μια γυναίκα.» Μάλλον κάτι σαν τρέλα, χαζομάρα, παραξενιά, βλάβη στο μυαλό.
*βούζι*: «...χωμένος μες στα βούζια.» «...κρυβόταν στα βούζια και στις τσουκνίδες...» Προφανώς κάποιο φυτό, μάλλον χαμηλό, ίσως κάποιος θάμνος. Βρήκα ότι ο σαμπούκος λέγεται και βουζιά, αλλά εδώ είναι ξεκάθαρα πληθυντικός, τα βούζια. 
*γκαλμπίνος*: «...η μάνα του το φώναζε Γκαλμπίνο, γιατί όλη τη μέρα με τα χώματα ανακατεύονταν και με τις βρωμιές, κι όλο τα μούτρα του τα ‘χε μαυρισμένα.» «...που ήταν, κιόλας, μπιτ ξανθός, και τα φρύδια του καθόλου δε φαίνονταν...» Σκέφτηκα μήπως είναι από το albino = αλφικός, επειδή λέει πως ήταν τόσο ξανθός που τα φρύδια του δε φαίνονταν, και μήπως αυτό με τις βρωμιές και τα χώματα είναι άσχετο.
*γκιουλς*: «...μύριζε, λέει, μια μυρωδιά σαν από γκιουλς, και σαν από νερά πορτοκαλιά με κατακάθια.» Ο νους μου πάει στο τουρκικό γκιουλ = τριαντάφυλλο, αλλά θα το χρησιμοποιούσε έτσι αυτούσιο;
*κουκουντάκια*: «Καθόμουν κουκουντάκια, πάνω από την τρύπα [του απόπατου]...» Προφανώς ανακούρκουδα.
*μουσουνταράς*: «Εγώ, από ώρα, ήμουν κλεισμένος στο μουσουνταρά...» «...όλο κάτι πανάκια έβγαζε απ’ το μουσουνταρά. Τα ‘φερνε κάτω στο μαντζάτο...» «...ανέβηκα πάνω στο μουσουνταρά.» Προφανώς κάποιο δωμάτιο του σπιτιού.
*μπανταλαμάς*: «...αλλά τους έδωσε δυο υπουργεία που ήταν μπανταλαμάδες, και δεν τα πήραν στο τέλος...» Προφανώς κάτι σαν μπακατέλα, άχρηστο, δευτεράντζα. Μάλλον σχετίζεται με τη λέξη μπανταλά.
*μπάσι*: «...στο μπάσι το χαμηλό, κάθονταν κι αυτοί, οι κουμπάροι οι πολλοί...» «...κι απάνω στο χώμα, πάταγαν τα μπάσια τα μεγάλα...» Μάλλον χαμηλός πάγκος.
*περετεύω*: «...και γυναίκες της είχε, να την περετεύουν και να την έχουν σα βασίλισσα...». Προφανώς υπηρετώ.
*πιτιάζω*: «...το στόμα μου πίτιασε, φέρε μου κάτι να πιω...» Προφανώς στέγνωσε, ξεράθηκε.
*σγκρουμπός*: «Ούτε όμως και να τα κατεβάσει μπορούσε [τα χέρια του], γιατί ήταν σγκρουμπά και μαζεμμένα.» Ίσως έχει να κάνει με το σκρούμπος = καμμένος, καρβουνιασμένος.
*σιουλήστρα*: Κάποιος αποσυναρμολογεί ένα κλαρίνο και συνεχίζει... «...μέχρι που απόμεινε στο στόμα του ένα πράμα μικρό, σα να ‘ταν σιουλήστρα...» Δεν μπόρεσα να σκεφτώ ούτε να βρω τίποτα.
*σιουρ*: «Θα μας κάνεις σιουρ, στον κόσμο όλο! Τι θα πει ο κόσμος!» Μάλλον κάτι σαν ρεζίλι, βούκινο.
*τζινικό*: «Γιατί η μαϊμού είναι τζινικό, και τα τζινικά σέρνουν κακό από πίσω τους. Έλεγαν κιόλας, ότι στα παλιά τα χρόνια, τα τζινικά έβγαιναν τις νύχτες...» Προφανώς κάτι σαν ξωτικό, καλικάντζαρος, κακοπροαίρετο υπερφυσικό πλάσμα. Δεν ξέρω αν μπορεί να σχετίζεται με το αραβικό τζιν, το τζίνι του παραμυθιού.
*τσιοκάνι*: «Χτύπαγα την πόρτα, που είχε ένα τσιοκάνι σιδερένιο, και μ’ άνοιγαν.» Μάλλον είναι το ρόπτρο.

*Ντιμήρω*: γυναικείο όνομα, δεν είχε τύχει να το συναντήσω, ούτε το βρήκα πουθενά. Μου θυμίζει τα ονόματα δύο κουνελιών που λέει η μαμά μου ότι είχε μια θεια της, τα έλεγαν ο Ντεμήρος και η Παρμαθούλα (το Ντεμήρος δεν το είχα δει γραμμένο, δεν ξέρω αν θα ήταν με ήτα ή με γιώτα).

*Φράση που δίνει τον τίτλο στο βιβλίο:*
Δυο γυναίκες συζητούν και λέει η μία στην άλλη ότι μια ζωή έτρεχαν για τους άντρες, τα παιδιά, τους γονείς, τους άλλους, και ρωτά τέλος: *«Εμείς πότε θα ζήσουμε;»* Η άλλη γυναίκα της απαντά: *«Την άλλη φορά.»*

*Φράση που κράτησα:*
Μιλά για τη γιορτή του πολυτεχνείου, για το πώς όλοι αυτοί που έμειναν κλεισμένοι στα σπίτια τους εκείνη τη μέρα και δεν βγήκαν να στηρίξουν την εξέγερση είναι οι ίδιοι που λίγα χρόνια μετά βγαίνουν στους δρόμους και γιορτάζουν και καταθέτουν στεφάνια, και καταλήγει: *«Οι θυσίες γίνονται από τους λίγους, οι γιορτές απ’ τους πολλούς.»*


----------



## bernardina (Aug 30, 2013)

Έξοχο! Σ' ευχαριστούμε.

Μόνο σ' εκείνο τον μούμμο (μπας και είναι το αρσενικό της μούμιας; Γιατί αυτό αποκλείεται να είναι :) ) έχεις βάλει ένα ωραίο λίνκι προς τον σαμπούκο.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 30, 2013)

Ευχαριστώ, το διόρθωσα (ευτυχώς προλάβαινα ακόμη). Πολύ φοβάμαι ότι θα έχει πολλά λάθη στα λίνκια. Έτσι κι αλλιώς όμως σε γενικές γραμμές, με ελάχιστες εξαιρέσεις, πρόκειται για λινκ προς την αναζήτηση του γούγλη.

Να σου πω ότι τη σκέφτηκα κι εγώ τη μούμια αλλά το βρήκα τραβηγμένο απ' τις τρίχες της μασχάλης; Τα συμπαθέστατα και αξιολάτρευτα Μούμιν Τρολ σίγουρα δεν είναι!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 30, 2013)

Ευχαριστούμε, Μελάνη! Σπουδαία δουλειά.

Το ιβάρι είναι λευκαδίτικος τύπος, το συνάντησα πρόσφατα μελετώντας κάτι παλιά χειρόγραφα. (Γκουγκλίστε "Λευκάδα+ιβάρια" να δείτε αρκετά ευρήματα. Παρατηρήστε, επίσης, ότι ο γκούγκλης σας ρωτάει αν ψάχνετε "διβάρια" και δείτε, με την ευκαιρία, αν, όπως σε εμένα, διορθώνει από μόνος του την αναζήτηση σε "Λευκάδα+βιβάρια". Έλεος, πια.)


----------



## Marinos (Aug 30, 2013)

AoratiMelani said:


> *Λέξεις που δεν βρήκα*
> 
> 
> *γκιουλς*: «...μύριζε, λέει, μια μυρωδιά σαν από γκιουλς, και σαν από νερά πορτοκαλιά με κατακάθια.» Ο νους μου πάει στο τουρκικό γκιουλ = τριαντάφυλλο, αλλά θα το χρησιμοποιούσε έτσι αυτούσιο;
> ...



Το γκιουλς μήπως είναι καμιά ηπειρώτικη μορφή του "γκιουλ σου/γκιουλσουγιού" που θα σήμαινε ροδόνερο (gül suyu);
Ο μουσουνταράς θα είναι η μουσάντρα, η χτιστή ντουλάπα (musandıra).
Για τη σιουλήστρα το ένστικτό μου λέει _σφυρίχτρα_.
Και για το τζινικό, νομίζω ότι όντως σχετίζεται με το τζιν (όχι του τόνικ).


----------



## Earion (Aug 30, 2013)

Μπράβο Αόρατη Μελάνη. Για τον αείλανθο έχουμε μιλήσει εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Aug 30, 2013)

Θέλει μελέτη. Προς το παρόν, μπράβο και ευχαριστίες.



AoratiMelani said:


> *Φράση που δίνει τον τίτλο στο βιβλίο:*
> Δυο γυναίκες συζητούν και λέει η μία στην άλλη ότι μια ζωή έτρεχαν για τους άντρες, τα παιδιά, τους γονείς, τους άλλους, και ρωτά τέλος: *«Εμείς πότε θα ζήσουμε;»* Η άλλη γυναίκα της απαντά: *«Την άλλη φορά.»*


Εγώ κάνω λίστα: αυτά, λέω, πάνε για την άλλη φορά. ;)


----------



## Palavra (Aug 30, 2013)

Αναρωτιέμαι αν το Ντεμίρω βγαίνει από το τουρκικό demir, σίδερο. Σε επίθετο κυκλοφορεί πολύ, πάντως: Ντεμίρης και Ντιμήρης.


----------



## JimAdams (Aug 30, 2013)

To γκαλμπίνος πρώτη φορά το βλέπω (όπως και τα περισσότερα των υπολοίπων), αλλά επειδή αναφέρει το _ξανθός_, μου θύμισε το γερμανικό gelb που είναι το κίτρινο. Λέω-εγώ-τώρα


----------



## daeman (Aug 30, 2013)

...
Μπράβο, Μελάνη! Αόρατη, αόρατη, μα θεόρατη η ιδέα σου.

Λεξιλογικώς: 
αείλανθος (εσφ.) ή *αΐλανθος *ή αΐλαντος ή βρωμοκαρυδιά / βρομοκαρυδιά, βρωμόδεντρο / βρομόδεντρο ή βρωμούσα / βρομούσα (όπως λέει ο Εάριον στο #6): *Ένα δέντρο, μα τι δέντρο, μεγαλώνει στο Μπρούκλιν;*

*διβάρι*: βιβάριο (κν. βιβάρι, διβάρι) και ιβάρι.


Άλλως:

*γκιούμι *το (ουσιαστικό) [ΕΤΥΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ: τουρκ. λ. gυgϋm = μεταλλικό κανάτι με μακρύ χερούλι]
κωνικό μεταλλικό δοχείο που χρησιμοποιείται για το βράσιμο* διάφορων υγρών, κυρίως όμως νερού και γάλατος
το μικρό κωνικό μεταλλικό μπρίκι.
...
*όχι μόνο για το βράσιμο, αλλά κυρίως για τη μεταφορά, συχνά με διπλό χερούλι ή και ιμάντα για το κουβάλημα, που τον περνούσαν στον ώμο (με το γκιούμι στο πλευρό) ή καμιά φορά στο μέτωπο, με το γκιούμι στην πλάτη. Ή δύο γκιούμια κρεμασμένα σε ζυγό._

μτφ._ ο ανόητος, ο κενός, ο τενεκές.


    

Με συγχωρείτε, ήρθε ο γαλατάς. :) 





Το γκιούμι αριστερά, πίσω από τη λεκανίδα, δίπλα στο σκαμνί.

Συνεχίζεται...


----------



## sarant (Aug 30, 2013)

Mπράβο, καλή καταγραφή. 

Το μαξούμι είναι ηπειρώτικη λέξη, το έχει και ο Κοτζιούλας πολλές φορές. Για αυτές που δεν βρήκες, δεν έχω να προσθέσω κάτι στις εικασίες των προλαλησάντων.


----------



## daeman (Aug 30, 2013)

...
Αγγαρεία δεν πήγαιναν ποτές. Παιδιά βλέπεις, μωρά, κι οι Γερμανοί δεν ήθελαν, λέει, να τα βασανίζουν. _Έπειτα, τι δουλειά να σου κάνει ένα __μαξούμι __οχτώ και δέκα χρονώ. Το στρατόπεδο ήθελε γερά, αντρίκια χέρια. Άπραγα μικρά, θα μπόδιζαν τους μεγάλους._ Κι όλη μέρα στριφογυρνούσαν μέσα στους θαλάμους σβέλτα, ολοπρόθυμα να υπηρετήσουν τους κουρασμένους και τους γέρους.

Γιώργη Λαμπρινού, «Ο Γιοζέφης»

[πηγή: _Το διήγημα της Αντίστασης_. _Ανθολογία_, τ. Α΄, επιλ.-επιμ.: Τάκης Αδάμος – Γιώργος Ζωίδης, Σύγχρονη Εποχή, Αθήνα 1991, σ. 122-131]


Πενήντα χρόνια ο Μιχαλιός, από μικρό μαξούμι, 
στα ζα η ζωή του, αγιάζι, ταλαιπώρια, κοπριά, 
να μαζευτούν τα γάλατα να γιομιστεί το γκιούμι,
απ' τη ΔΩΔΩΝΗ νά 'ρθουνε να πάρουν τη σοδειά

Κάνα Σαββάτο, μαγαζί, κολτσίνα στο λουκούμι. 
Ίσα που βόλτα τα 'φερνε η φτωχοφαμελιά, 
μα δεν επείναε. Πόρευαν. Το ευλογημένο γκιούμι, 
μια θυγατέρα επάντρεψε, σπούδαξε δυο παιδιά
http://aggelospapagewrgiou.blogspot.gr/2013/07/blog-post_5170.html


----------



## sarant (Aug 30, 2013)

Ωραίο -γιαννιώτης κι αυτός!


----------



## daeman (Aug 30, 2013)

...
Τα τατάρικα - Χειμερινοί Κολυμβητές






Για το μπαξέ του, λεύτερο μού 'δωσε ο μπάρμπα Σταύρος
να κόβω λάπατα, παλιά, δυόσμο και κάνα γράβο

Κραμπιά κι αγριολάχανα, κολοκυθοκορφάδες
γλυκές και τσούσκες πιπεριές κι ωραίες καρδιές ντομάτες

Τσουκνάδες, κρομμυδόφυλλα, άνηθο, καρκαλούδια
τρέβλα, σπαράγγια, κουκουδιές, ξωλάχανα, σταμπούλια

Σάψυχο, θρούμπι, μαϊντανό, βλίτα, αγριοκρεβίδες
σπανάκια, σκόρδα, κάρδαμο, κορφούλες ραπανίδες

Γκυ, περδικοπατήματα, χταπόδια, πατατούκες
αγριορόκες, μάλαθρο, μολόχες, μεναξούδες

Δαυκιά, γλιστρίδες, ρολογιές, ραδίκια, σταυραγκάθια
ρούβανο, ζόχια, ακακτσιές, τσούχνες, κολοκυθάκια


*Βούζια *και βρούβες, ξαγκαθιές, μαρούλια, μυλωνάδες
κόλιαντρο και γοργόγιαννο, κώστα, αγριοαγκινάρες

Φτέρες, βλαστάρια αβρινιές, αυτά που λεν ακρίδες
που ο Άγιος Γιάννης έτρωγε στην έρημο με ρίζες


Με λίγο λάδι στην αρχή, περ'σσότερο στο τέλος
γίνονται τα τατάρικα, πού 'ν' ο παππούς μου ο Φέζος;

Εγώ τ' αλλάζω βέβαια, βάζω και λίγη σόγια
και για το αποτέλεσμα είναι φτωχά τα λόγια

Από Δευτέρα ως Κυριακή τατάρικα να τρώω
δε λέω όχι, μάλιστα, λέω τι ωραία ω, ω

Κι αν κάπου κάπου βάσανα μάς έρχονται, Σταυράκη
μας φτάνουν λίγα, Σταύρο μου, τατάρ’κα και γραβάκι

Σταύρο, αυτό που μου 'κανες, ποτές δεν το ξεχνάω
κι όπου βρεθώ κι όπου σταθώ, παντού το διαλαλάω:

Καλός πως είσαι ποιητής, πολύ καλός και βάλε
μα πάνω απ' όλα είσαι καπάντασης· μακριά του, Χάρε
μείνε μακριά του, Χάρε


Θα μάθουμε τα είδη, τα είδη, τα είδη
Θα μάθουμε τα είδη των χόρτων του Σταυρήηη!
:laugh:


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 31, 2013)

Marinos said:


> Το γκιουλς μήπως είναι καμιά ηπειρώτικη μορφή του "γκιουλ σου/γκιουλσουγιού" που θα σήμαινε ροδόνερο (gül suyu);
> Ο μουσουνταράς θα είναι η μουσάντρα, η χτιστή ντουλάπα (musandıra).
> Για τη σιουλήστρα το ένστικτό μου λέει _σφυρίχτρα_.


Μπράβο ρε συ, αυτά πρέπει να είναι!
Ειδικά για τη σιουλήστρα, με το που το είπες και το δικό μου ένστικτο συμφώνησε. Και εμφανισιακά και χρηστικά ταιριάζει.
Όσο για το μουσουνταρά, κι εγώ αναρωτιόμουν, να είναι κανονικό δωμάτιο ή να είναι κάνα μεγάλο ντουλάπι, καμιά αποθηκούλα; Να λοιπόν που είναι το δεύτερο.

Και κοίτα να δεις που βρέθηκαν και τα βούζια! Οπότε κάποια χόρτα είναι, κάποιο χαμηλό φυτό.
Τι λέτε να ρωτήσουμε απευθείας τον ποιητή;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 31, 2013)

Δηλαδή κάπως σαν σφυρίχτρα > σουρίχτρα > σουρίστρα > σουλίστρα > σιουλίστρα


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 31, 2013)

Ίσως το τραβάω πολύ, αλλά... κι εκείνο το "θα μας κάνεις σιουρ" μήπως έχει να κάνει με το σφύριγμα; 
"Θα το σφυρίξεις σε όλους, θα το διαλαλήσεις";

ΕΔΙΤ: Έψαξα να δω ποιος έγραψε τους στίχους του άσματος που αναφέρει τα βούζια, μπας και βρω τρόπο επικοινωνίας, και κοίτα να δεις που έπεσα. Είναι ο Σταύρος Καραμανιώλας, που αν ζει σήμερα θα είναι 105 ετών! Τελευταίες συνεντεύξεις που βλέπω είναι προ διετίας, όταν ήταν μόλις 103 ετών και ζούσε στη Θάσο τότε, φαντάζομαι αν ζει εκεί θα είναι ακόμα, αλλά δε νομίζω να έχει και email. :s

Το συμπέρασμα είναι ότι πρέπει να ρωτήσουμε κάποιον υπεραιωνόβιο, κατά προτίμηση από Βόρειο Ελλάδα, εννοείται. Έχει κανείς καμιά γιαγιά, καμιά θεια; :huh: Να μαζεύει και χόρτα αν γίνεται;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 31, 2013)

Τώρα πρόσεξα και το _τσιοκάνι_ στις λέξεις που δεν βρήκες. Είναι πολύ γνωστό αντικείμενο, στη μορφή τσοκάνι. Είναι το κουδούνι που κρεμάνε στα ζώα:


----------



## bernardina (Aug 31, 2013)

AoratiMelani said:


> Έχει κανείς καμιά γιαγιά, καμιά θεια; :huh: Να μαζεύει και χόρτα αν γίνεται;


Η γιαγιά μου ανεχώρησε πλήρης ημερών (101) το '11. Εκείνη μου έμαθε να μαζεύω χόρτα (και τότε το θεωρούσα χοντρή αγγαρεία) 


Όσο για το τσιοκάνι, λέγεται και τροκάνι.  Στα Δωδεκάνησα, δε, τσαμπάλι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 31, 2013)

Και για το _πιτιάζω_, υποθέτω ότι είναι άλλη γραφή του πυτιάζω, που συνδέεται με την πυτιά.

Και για τα βούζια (που βρήκες σαμπούκος = βουζιά), εδώ έχει αυτή τη φωτογραφία με σαμπούκο = βούζια:


----------



## voulagx (Aug 31, 2013)

Ο γκαλμπίνος ίσως να έχει σχέση με το βλάχικο galbinu = κίτρινος, χλωμός


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 31, 2013)

JimAdams said:


> To γκαλμπίνος πρώτη φορά το βλέπω (όπως και τα περισσότερα των υπολοίπων), αλλά επειδή αναφέρει το _ξανθός_, μου θύμισε το γερμανικό gelb που είναι το κίτρινο. Λέω-εγώ-τώρα





voulagx said:


> Ο γκαλμπίνος ίσως να έχει σχέση με το βλάχικο galbinu = κίτρινος, χλωμός



Αντιγράφω από το λήμμα *Chloe* του Online Etymological Dictionary:

*Chloe* fem. proper name, Latin, from Greek _Khloe_, literally "young green shoot;" related to _khloros_ "greenish-yellow," from PIE _*ghlo-_ variant of root _*ghel-_ "to shine," also yielding words for "yellow" (cf. Latin _helvus_ "yellowish, bay," Gallo-Latin _gilvus_ "light bay;" Lithuanian _geltonas_ "yellow;" Old Church Slavonic _zlutu_, Polish _żółty_, Russian _zeltyj_ "yellow;" Sanskrit _harih_ "yellow, tawny yellow," _hiranyam_ "gold;" Avestan _zari_ "yellow;" Old English _geolu, geolwe_, Modern English _yellow_, German _gelb_ "yellow") and "green" (cf. Latin _galbus_ "greenish-yellow;" Greek _khloros_ "greenish-yellow color," _kholos_ "bile;" Lithuanian _zalias_ "green," _zelvas_ "greenish;" Old Church Slavonic _zelenu_, Polish _zielony_, Russian _zelenyj_ "green;" Old Irish _glass_, Welsh and Breton _glas_ "green," also "gray, blue"). 

Buck says the interchange of words for yellow and green is "perhaps because they were applied to vegetation like grass, cereals, etc., which changed from green to yellow." It is possible that this whole group of yellow-green words is related to PIE root _*ghlei-_ "to shine, glitter, glow, be warm" (see gleam (n.)).


----------



## daeman (Aug 31, 2013)

AoratiMelani said:


> ...
> Και κοίτα να δεις που βρέθηκαν και τα βούζια! Οπότε κάποια χόρτα είναι, κάποιο χαμηλό φυτό.
> ...



Όλα δείχνουν πως _τα βούζια_ είναι ο σαμπούκος, όχι όμως ο Sambucus nigra — ΕΝ: elder, elderberry, black elder, European elder, European elderberry, European black elderberry, FR: Grand Sureau, Sureau noir — η γνωστή κουφοξυλιά ή αφροξυλιά, αλλά ο άλλος ο κοντός, ο Sambucus ebulus [EN: danewort, dane weed, danesblood, dwarf elder, European dwarf elder, walewort, elderwort, blood hilder*, *FR: Sureau hièble, le Sureau yèble, le Petit Sureau, la Hièble (qui s'écrit aussi Yèble)*, *αυτός στη φωτογραφία που έβαλε ο Δρ στο #20]. Αυτά τα δυο μπερδεύονται εύκολα, όπως λέει και στη γαλλική Βικιπεντιά:

*Risque de confusion*
Sureau hièble et sureau noir sont deux plantes de nos campagnes qui se ressemblent fortement. L'hièble se différencie du sureau noir par le fait que :


l'hièble est une plante herbacée ne dépassant pas 2 m de haut alors que le sureau noir peut mesurer jusqu'à 7 m
la floraison de l'hièble est plus tardive, de juillet à août, alors que le sureau noir fleurit en mai juin.
les fruits de l'hièble forment une corymbe à port dressé alors que les fruits du sureau noir forment une corymbe à port tombant.
L'hièble, dégage aussi une odeur fétide lorsqu'elle est blessée ou écrasée.
...
Λεπτομέρειες και πηγές, αύριο.


----------



## SBE (Sep 2, 2013)

daeman said:


> ... η γνωστή κουφοξυλιά ή αφροξυλιά...



:woot: Η Αφροξυλάνθη δηλαδή δεν είναι φανταστικό όνομα για κωμικούς λόγους; :huh:


----------



## daeman (Sep 2, 2013)

SBE said:


> :woot: Η Αφροξυλάνθη δηλαδή δεν είναι φανταστικό όνομα για κωμικούς λόγους; :huh:



Όχι. Οι αφροξυλανθοί είναι αυτοί και μυρίζουν ωραία:










ενώ η Αφροξυλάνθη είναι αυτή και μυρίζει μούχλα.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 2, 2013)

daeman said:


> Όχι. Οι αφροξυλανθοί είναι αυτοί και μυρίζουν ωραία:


Γίνονται και γλυκό του κουταλιού εξαιρετικό, μάλιστα!


----------



## daeman (Sep 2, 2013)

AoratiMelani said:


> Γίνονται και γλυκό του κουταλιού εξαιρετικό, μάλιστα!


Και φυσικά, σαμπούκα, χωνευτική μετά τη μασαμπούκα. :)

Like other anise-flavoured liqueurs, the ouzo effect is sometimes observed when combined with water.  

Φόκο στο ποτηράκι μου, να πιω το καφεδάκι μουουου :


----------

